# Abscess removal "VIDEO"



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

This is really disgusting but I learn something from it ! I thought you guys would like to watch it , no body speaks or anything is just the video no words or anything so language is not going to be a problem just watch it ! Super disgusting !! I never thought there could be so much nasty stuff in an abscess aghhh


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe how much was in there. Very interesting. That's for sharing.


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

wellington said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much was in there. Very interesting. That's for sharing.


Right !!!! Right when I thought they were done the doctor kept on getting more stuff out it's amazing in a really weird way lol


----------



## hessbrit (Sep 16, 2014)

I work in a vet clinic and abscesses tend to be my favorite. Such instant gratification.


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 16, 2014)

whoa the poor dude seemed awake to


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 16, 2014)

wellington said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much was in there. Very interesting. That's for sharing.



Ditto!


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2014)

hessbrit said:


> I work in a vet clinic and abscesses tend to be my favorite. Such instant gratification.


 We have a lot of members working or used to work in vet clinics. Your not alone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2014)

In my opinion, it's best to make an X incision instead of just the one slice. The X opens it up bigger and most of the gunk comes out right away.

Now you see what I mean when I say the what you see on the outside (the bump) is just the tip of the ice burg. The swelling is mostly inside, and makes it very difficult for the animal to swallow food.

I didn't like that they used the hard tweezers to probe the incision. And they seemed to be pretty rough on the poor tortoise. But the video was very instructional and I'm glad you've posted it.


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

hessbrit said:


> I work in a vet clinic and abscesses tend to be my favorite. Such instant gratification.


I don't think I could do something like that lol I was making funny facial expressions during the while video


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> In my opinion, it's best to make an X incision instead of just the one slice. The X opens it up bigger and most of the gunk comes out right away.
> 
> Now you see what I mean when I say the what you see on the outside (the bump) is just the tip of the iceburg. The swelling is mostly inside, and makes it very difficult for the animal to swallow food.


I never thought they could be that bad I swear If any of my tortoises ever has one I'm taking it to the bet as soon as I notice it .


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

guille24 said:


> I never thought they could be that bad I swear If any of my tortoises ever has one I'm taking it to the bet as soon as I notice it .


Vet!!


----------



## jeffjeff (Sep 16, 2014)

that was so gross. unbelievable how much came out of the poor thing . but what would they do next? would it be stitched and a course of antibiotics? and what would happen to the void left behind?


----------



## majxmom (Sep 16, 2014)

Actually, stitching is contraindicated as you want it to drain completely. Sometimes antibiotics are given but generally just opening the boil and draining the pus is enough, together with flushing with saline several times a day. The abscess has destroyed the tissue inside (hence the large chamber), and ideally you want to tissue to granulate from the inside out. So you just flush it to keep it from crusting over and sealing the chamber closed again. I know it looked rough on him but you want to break up any inner walls. He was a lot more comfortable an hour later, just as you are when you pop a big boil.


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

Can you put Vaseline or something after the abscess is removed ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 16, 2014)

OMFG WATCH THIS!


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

Aghhhhhhh that was sooo disgusting ! Aghhhh thanks for sharing lol


----------



## hessbrit (Sep 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> OMFG WATCH THIS!


that was great!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 16, 2014)

oh god this scared me. why am i watching theses videos


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 16, 2014)

There is a Vet that has a YouTube channel and he has a couple gross videos of turtle abscesses. 

It's super gross:


----------



## guille24 (Sep 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh god this scared me. why am i watching theses videos


God!!! That was soooooooo disgusting !!!!!!!' Aghhh soooo gross ahhhh


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Jodie (Sep 16, 2014)

So NOT watching any of these videos. Just the thoughts of what they contain is more than I can handle. I never even watch shots. Not when I get them or when had to be with my kids when they got them.


----------



## majxmom (Sep 17, 2014)

Boy, I do not agree with the treatment of that horse at all. I would guess that the horse was a rescue from the conversation, but it seems that the abscess was untreated for at least some period of time. It certainly needed a Tygon tube run up there and aggressively flushed. All of that leathery skin is OBVIOUSLY necrotic but it does make a good shield and should be allowed to slough off by itself. I would insist the vet put in a latex drain and then I would flush it 5x a day. Eventually that leathery patch would rot off but by then the tissue underneath could have granulated up a bit and the flies would keep away...although some maggots would really help that right now. Ugh, poor horse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 17, 2014)

majxmom said:


> Boy, I do not agree with the treatment of that horse at all. I would guess that the horse was a rescue from the conversation, but it seems that the abscess was untreated for at least some period of time. It certainly needed a Tygon tube run up there and aggressively flushed. All of that leathery skin is OBVIOUSLY necrotic but it does make a good shield and should be allowed to slough off by itself. I would insist the vet put in a latex drain and then I would flush it 5x a day. Eventually that leathery patch would rot off but by then the tissue underneath could have granulated up a bit and the flies would keep away...although some maggots would really help that right now. Ugh, poor horse.


 the horse is 30 years old a very old Horse. the person who posted it kept updates on there channel of the horse and he made a 100% recovery. I also dont agree with how they removed the puss of what ever that stuff was but atleast the horse made a full recovery.


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 18, 2014)

Good Lord.......How scare of it is for the tortoise.

Thank you for sharing....


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 18, 2014)

Well for the horse it probably was like when I used to get cystic acne - extremely painful pressure would build up but once I finally popped it I felt sooooooo much better. So that cyst was probably extremely painful and probably hurt when they started removing it (popping it) but I imagine he felt the pressure instantly leaving that area and felt much better afterwords.

Also for the turtle video, I'm surprised someone hasn't posted the one where hes removing the maggots....


----------



## guille24 (Sep 18, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Well for the horse it probably was like when I used to get cystic acne - extremely painful pressure would build up but once I finally popped it I felt sooooooo much better. So that cyst was probably extremely painful and probably hurt when they started removing it (popping it) but I imagine he felt the pressure instantly leaving that area and felt much better afterwords.
> 
> Also for the turtle video, I'm surprised someone hasn't posted the one where hes removing the maggots....


I know how that feels ! Stup!! Acne I had acne for so many years it left marks on my face it sucks !


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 18, 2014)

guille24 said:


> I know how that feels ! Stup!! Acne I had acne for so many years it left marks on my face it sucks !



Yeah I have tons of scars from the cysts all over my upper back and shoulders, it was only when I was 17 that I figured out I needed to go to a dermatologist to get the correct acne medications because the over the counter stuff never really worked for me. :/

No wait I think I was 19 when I started going to a dermatologist lol.


----------



## margykid (Sep 18, 2014)

Poor guy!! Soooo painful!!


----------



## guille24 (Sep 18, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Yeah I have tons of scars from the cysts all over my upper back and shoulders, it was only when I was 17 that I figured out I needed to go to a dermatologist to get the correct acne medications because the over the counter stuff never really worked for me. :/
> 
> No wait I think I was 19 when I started going to a dermatologist lol.


I went to the dermatologist too and the medications he prescribed me didn't worked , I been using a soap that I found for about 3 years and it's very effective and ever since my face looks so much better and even the marks don't look that bad anymore , I never got any pimples on my back or anywhere else just my face .


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2014)

The very best product for human acne is Pro-activ. 

Now let's get back on topic.


----------



## guille24 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> The very best product for human acne is Pro-activ.
> 
> Now let's get back on topic.


Lol ! Noooo that stuff doesn't work at all hahaha


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 18, 2014)

Ewwwww! But fascinating and informative. Thanks for sharing the find.

I have done this before, the lance and purge part, with my dog. I took him to the vet and it regrew like 2 months later. Several hundred dollars and back again? So I used a black salve (google what that is) to get it to "pop" if you will. Took 3 days. Like a massive, fatty whitehead. Well, like that poor little tortoise. Then I did the same syringe and flush with distilled water. After that, I used manuka honey from New Zealand. It is quite an awesome honey because I believe it comes from the tea tree flowers and we know how wonderful tea tree is for wounds. Plus it keeps the wound open and draining. If the wound closes too quickly it may encase some yukky stuff and you still have a future problem that will fester again. Possibly what happened with the vet visit. It was not all removed. Anyhow, I then cleaned/flushed 3 times a day and then patted some manuka honey afterwards. Good stuff. Not cheap. I think an 8 ounce jar was 35 bucks, it has a high UMF of 20+ but .... Works. Like. 
Might be good as a facial, too! : )

Here is some info about manuka from WebMD.

Hydrogen peroxide is a component of honey. It gives most honey its antibiotic quality. But some types of honey, including manuka honey, also have other components with antibacterial qualities. The major antibacterial component in manuka honey is methylglyoxal (MG). MG is a compound found in most types of honey, but usually only in small quantities. In manuka honey, MG comes from the conversion of another compound -- dihydroxyacetone -- that is found in high concentration in the nectar of manuka flowers. MG is thought to give manuka honey its antibacterial power. The higher the concentration of MG, the stronger the antibiotic effect. Honey producers have developed a scale for rating the potency of manuka honey. The rating is called UMF, which stands for Unique Manuka Factor. The UMF rating corresponds with the concentration of MG. Not all honey labeled as manuka honey contains significant levels of MG. To be considered potent enough to be therapeutic, manuka honey needs a minimum rating of 10 UMF. Honey at or above that level is marketed as "UMF Manuka Honey" or "Active Manuka Honey."


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 18, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Lol ! Noooo that stuff doesn't work at all hahaha



Yeah that stuff is overpriced doodoo lol. 



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Ewwwww! But fascinating and informative. Thanks for sharing the find.
> 
> I have done this before, the lance and purge part, with my dog. I took him to the vet and it regrew like 2 months later. Several hundred dollars and back again? So I used a black salve (google what that is) to get it to "pop" if you will. Took 3 days. Like a massive, fatty whitehead. Well, like that poor little tortoise. Then I did the same syringe and flush with distilled water. After that, I used manuka honey from New Zealand. It is quite an awesome honey because I believe it comes from the tea tree flowers and we know how wonderful tea tree is for wounds. Plus it keeps the wound open and draining. If the wound closes too quickly it may encase some yukky stuff and you still have a future problem that will fester again. Possibly what happened with the vet visit. It was not all removed. Anyhow, I then cleaned/flushed 3 times a day and then patted some manuka honey afterwards. Good stuff. Not cheap. I think an 8 ounce jar was 35 bucks, it has a high UMF of 20+ but .... Works. Like.
> Might be good as a facial, too! : )
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## KingObeat (Sep 23, 2014)

There's something really satisfying about seeing a big zit or abscess pop.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 23, 2014)

KingObeat said:


> There's something really satisfying about seeing a big zit or abscess pop.


I am glad i am not the only one who feels this way. I think it's cathartic, like clensing or something. I dunno, but it is hypnotizing.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 23, 2014)

Those poor animals! I'm so glad there are professional people in this world who help them. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## alex_ornelas (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh god I want to throw up. I can never look at anything that looks like cottage cheese again


----------

